# Got a 222



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

I bought a vip222 from the dish store, got it hooked up tonight and HD pac'ed. I like it...I like it a lot. Anyway, it sure is better than the sd I've had for the last umteen years.  :grin:


----------



## fhipper (Jun 25, 2007)

dahenny, now that you've used your VIP222 for a few days how's it doing?


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

Perfect. I have had ZERO issues or problems since activation last Thursday night. I held out on the 211 and the 622, just because I figured that the 222 would have more bugs fixed by the time they released it to the public.


----------

